# Structures/Tents/Hooches



## gt102 (27 Jan 2005)

Anyone got any pdf references on setting these guys up?


----------



## Zedic_1913 (27 Jan 2005)

Structures/Tents/Hooches isn't very specific ... are you looking for artic tents, mod tents, or improvised shelters?

Also, have you checked in any of the star handbooks (particularly the RCAC Reference Book)?  My RCAC Reference Books is currently in my locker at cadets, but I did find a page on it in the old Master Cadet Handbook (published April 1, 1997).  It shows pictures and describes the: lopped tree shelter, lean-to shelter, log wall hut, wigwan, and poncho shelter.  If you can't find any references let me know and I'll scan this page sometime tomorrow or on the weekend.


----------



## gt102 (27 Jan 2005)

The instructions on how to set up arctic tents and misc shelters (like the lean-to, lopped tree).. 

another thing Im looking for is,
B-GL-351-002/FP-Z01 - Land Tactical Combat Net Radio  

if anyone can help me find that book.. much gratz out to you!


----------



## Sharpey (27 Jan 2005)

Try the SAS Handbook.


----------



## condor888000 (27 Jan 2005)

Agreed, SAS handbook is a god send when making lesson plans. Doesn't tell anything about the mod/artic tents though...

Basic set up for lean to:
1. Select trees to be used.
2. Tie the crossbeam at waist height for the tallest person in the group and test it. Test is best done by having largest person sit/jump on it.
3. Place the ribs every 1-1.5 feet or so. Closer if you can. At this point cover the lean to with a tarp/groundsheet if you are using one.
4. Using easily bent sticks weave in and out between the struts to provide  a base for the pine boughs.
5. Place the pine boughs in alternating order, cruve up, then curve down. This will create a pocket of air to help with insulation. Make sure you stat at the bottom and work your way up so that the water won't flow down into your shelter. Continue placing the boughs until they are thick and full. Good guide is if you stick your arm in and the pine come up to your elbow.

That's a basic idea of how to do a lean to, next an A-frame.

1. Find your main spar and the first two ribs that will help support it.
2. Place them is an "A" formation and tie them solid. Once again, the top should be at about the waist of the tallest person. Test as for lean to.
3. Place ribs along both sides about 1-1.5 feet apart, closer if possible.
4. Follow steps as for lean to above.

These should be faily accurate. I'm sure one of the SI's here can provide a better descripton...


----------



## sgt_mandal (27 Jan 2005)

condor888000 said:
			
		

> Agreed, SAS handbook is a god send when making lesson plans. Doesn't tell anything about the mod/artic tents though...
> 
> Basic set up for lean to:
> 1. Select trees to be used.
> ...



for the lean-to - make sure there is little to no folliage above your lean-to if you plan to make a fire. Also, after placing the boughs, a good way to chek if it's thick enough, is if you crawl inside your lean-to, and look up, you shouldn't be able to see any light. If you can see light, rain will drip in and you won't be very cumfy.

for the A-Frame - make sure your entrance isn't too small. I've seen some crummy A-frames where its owner can barely fit inside without damaging their shelter. I'd say a good height would bee halfway between your knww and hip measured from teh ground to teh apex of your entrance. My one piece of advice to you would to try not to use a ground sheet as as your only means to cover the skeleton of ur A-frame. It sin't wide enough. But if you have to, fill in the gaps you're left with from the fround to where you run out of ground sheer with stick and boughs. Hope this helps. If you have any more questions just ask.


----------



## PPCLI MCpl (27 Jan 2005)

Down But Not Out  (B-GA-217-001/PT-001) was a handbook published to assist downed aircrew.  It is difficult to find these days, but it does a good job decribing the construction of a lean to, teepees and even igloos .


----------



## CivU (27 Jan 2005)

I remember reading "down but not out" as a child...probably the most comprehensive survival handbook i have ever seen...


----------



## sgt_mandal (27 Jan 2005)

hehe yay  Finally, a survival thread! heh! I'm so excited!!


----------



## Pte. Bloggins (28 Jan 2005)

The Crowe said:
			
		

> another thing Im looking for is,
> B-GL-351-002/FP-Z01 - Land Tactical Combat Net Radio
> 
> if anyone can help me find that book.. much gratz out to you!



I don't have any manuals, but if you have any specific radio-related questions I can probably help you out.


----------

